# rut in early county



## arrowslinger2004 (Dec 9, 2007)

the bucks seem to be in full rut this week searching and chasing has been going on last week and this week if weather changes it should be even better . this has always been a good week in early county for me for the last 14yrs.


----------



## V.P. (Dec 10, 2007)

*rut*

They started on our place last tuesday my uncle got an 8 tue. and one wed. the guy hunting with him got a 9 thur. said he weighed 207lbs.I cant make it up until next weekend im sure it will be done by then.JUST MY LUCK


----------



## Hammack (Dec 10, 2007)

Big boys chasing in Clay Co. as well.


----------



## V.P. (Dec 11, 2007)

*rut*

Even though its hot my dad says the deer are still rutting hard said he seen a big buck chasing a doe at 8:00 this morning then at 9:30 had a big 7-point come in at 20 yards said his neck was swelled up and his glands were black hopefully they will kick back in hard this weekend with the next front comming in


----------



## CPO (Dec 11, 2007)

*All these reports...*

Are KILLING me!   I might have to sneak away for a morning or two....   

Now is the time that we've historically seen the most activity.  I KNEW I shouldn't have duck hunted this weekend!!!


----------



## CPO (Dec 12, 2007)

*IT IS ON!*

Ladies and Gents the reports are confirmed.  If you hunt Early or surrounding area's now is the time to be in the woods.

I was in the stand on the edge of a "harvested" soybean field at 10 min till 7.  At about 7:45 it sound like a dadgum football team was coming through the woods out in front of me.  Snorting, Grunting, Bleating, etc.....   After what seemed like an eternity (probably 2 mintutes) a lil doe cuts one edge of the field.   Then the bucks started piling out after her.   All told there were 5 bucks chasing this one doe.  They ran circles out in the field for about a mintue solid.  All small bucks with the biggest being a 2.5 year old 8pt with some good potential.

They finally run off and the fog rolls in about 8:30.  I can't see 1/2 of what I could, so I decide to get down and slip. 

Down around the first bend and I'm about 20 yrds from a little 6.  He's head down and never knows I'm there.

Slipped to the back of the property and I hear another 'football team' coming to me.   He chased her up the property line, then back down, then back up 3 times, then turned and went the other way.  I never saw them but heard em.

Out and back to work (unfortantley).  

I was concerned about the hot weather at first...but I can tell you...it means nothing when the ladies are ready!


----------



## Defcon15 (Dec 14, 2007)

how long would everyone guess the seeking/chasing will continue for before the breeding sets in and they quit moving really.


----------



## Son (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm on the Early/Miller Co line near Mayhaw/Lucille and our bucks are staying bedded all day, no chasing yet.


----------



## CPO (Dec 15, 2007)

Defcon15 said:


> how long would everyone guess the seeking/chasing will continue for before the breeding sets in and they quit moving really.



We're very close to the Early/Calhoun/Baker lines.  I'm headed up after lunch today, so hopefully they're still chasin.  I'll post a report Mon.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 15, 2007)

I saw 4 bucks yesterday morning about 10. 3 of them were together, I guess they may have been after a doe but I didn't see her, they kinda sneaked in on me. We saw 2 more this morning, no does at all. Maybe after this rain and the cool down things will heat up even more. I'm in the Hilton/Cedar Springs area.


----------



## blakely (Dec 15, 2007)

I hunt land that borders Kolomoki State Park. My son and I went for a while this morning and saw 2 does. No bucks were seen with them. We did some walking after we got down and I noticed that the scrapes that had been regularly worked are now starting to fill with leaves. Maybe its tapering off up there.


----------



## CPO (Dec 17, 2007)

*Report from This weekend*

Got to the woods JUST in time for the hard rain to start Sat evening.  Soaked, and no deer. (should have never got out of the truck)

Sun, the wind was blowing JUST a tad.  Bought got blown out of a tri-pod stand. 

0 deer seen.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 17, 2007)

I went Fri. Sat. and today. I have seen bucks every trip. Nothing to shoot though. Maybe he will show up sooner or later.


----------



## V.P. (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rut In Early County*

Just got back,last fri. morning wasnt in the stand 10min had 3 does come by me they took off running got ready looked up seen a buck  it was foggy but could tell he was past his ears and had a good beam shot him 3.5 year old eight point 180 pounds.Seen small 6-point sat,nothing sun,seen real good buck this morning couldnt get a shot he was walking real fast through a thicket tried the primos can didnt work he went the other way got mad and threw the can as far as i could have never had any luck with that thing.The buck i got and the one i seen this morning were in the hardwoods they are not comming out on the foodplots during daylight hours acorns are still falling in  the swamp.


----------



## mossyback8874 (Dec 20, 2007)

I also hunt near the Early, Calhoun, & Baker County lines and I can tell you without a doubt that the bucks are really on the move right now.  Between four of us yesterday afternoon, we saw 7 shooter bucks (130+).  I really believe that it will continue pretty strong all the way into January this year.


----------



## Son (Dec 21, 2007)

Lucille area, I did see nine deer today. One was a small buck. Bigguns didn't show. Does are still holding onto the yearlings here.
Best day I've had in over a month. Still waiting on Leroy, our elusive biggun. Seeing his tracks all over our property. Must be doing it at night, but then, no hunters except me and I can't sit everywhere.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw a buck that was about as wide as his ears following (not chasing) a doe yesterday morning.  He was about 5 minutes behind her. 2 other hunters on our place saw deer also. Nothing this morning.


----------



## V.P. (Dec 26, 2007)

*Rut in Early County*

Talked to my dad a few minutes ago he said the deer are still rutting hard he seen 11 deer this morning 5 were bucks one shooter 8 point deer he said the deer was to far 300yds.He also said rained last night fresh scrapes were everywhere today.He didnt see anything this afternoon though.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw 11 deer this morning and 4 this afternoon. All does best I could tell. They are moving though.


----------



## Son (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw five does this morning. Two were being chased by yard dogs. Every year we have this dog problem...
Saw nothing this afternoon except dark clouds.


----------



## CPO (Dec 31, 2007)

*Wet Weekend*

Hunted Sat eve and Sun morning and ran out of dry clothes.

Sat eve, saw an 8 and a 7.  Both walking rub/scrape lines.  Saw a few does but they were not being tended.  My bro saw a cowhorn tending a doe.

Sun morning, saw 2 does.  Walking back to the truck and got about 100yrds from the camper and see a shooter buck in some small pines.  He makes us before we do him and he kicks it into OD.  My brother and I both send lead downrange but didn't cut a hair.

Maybe one more shot for me this year.  Good luck if you guys get out!


----------

